# Admiral Apocalypse You Were My Favorite, I will Miss You.



## Gen2387 (Oct 13, 2011)

I found Admiral Apocalypse this morning floating in his tank. He had been battling a disease for the past 4 days. I tried treating him the best I could but it went too fast. I've loved that big guy for a year, you were my first betta and the most memorable. Feisty, always swimming around and making the biggest bubble nests. 

I hope you're in a better place, swimming with other fishy friend in a warm gigantic place where there's always food and lots of places to explore.

You will be missed.

P.S. Will post a pic in a couple of hours when I have my computer.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

He sounds like a great betta.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I salute him.


----------



## Gen2387 (Oct 13, 2011)

That was him, my little Admiral! Miss you buddy!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

He looks like a great soldier.


----------

